# haunted mirror



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

we origionally bought this picture from Ikea to use in our house, but changed our mind and decided to use it for a Halloween project instead.

it was rubbed down with some 180gr sand paper then it was given 2 coats of textured paint a base coat of cream with a more pale colour speckled over the top.



















then we used one of those plastic window sheets with skulls and hands on..and cut a section out and added this under the glass.

we then speckled on some paint onto the glass so it looks like dirt



















With some cobweb on this should look the part in our haunt this year.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Looks great! I always passed over those kind of window dressing things, thinking I didn't really have a use for them...til now.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks great! Nice and simple too!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I LOVE this! The frame is just perfect!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Oooh, very nice! Looks like it has depth to it!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I really like this too. I just bought a frame recently from a 2nd hand store. I might have to see what I can find to put in it.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

great idea! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That looks amazing!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love that frame. Nice job haunting it.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice. Great frame, and excellent use of that window cling thing.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is a very cool prop. Great job on the work and use of materials, as well as the original idea.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

That looks very cool....great job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sweet!


----------

